# foam/deer hair mouse



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

saw this on flyandfloatforums site. it is tied on video by matt hynes from chagrin river outfitters. very easy deer hair tie that doesn't spin the deer hairand for my first one I'd say I did great job! one thing tho! I forgot the damn weed guard ughhhh!!! oh well I will use this one for river smallies instead of largemouth. what ya guys think? I clipped a lil more off the tail at the back after i took the pic. looks better to me now. here is the pix and video of it. you use craft foam, rubber legs, and deer hair. and a weed guard!!! well he don't make one in the vid. thats why I forgot mine. http://flyandfloatfishing.com/jooml...eoshare&task=viewcategory&Itemid=53&cat_id=15


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

another with a weed guard


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

this is a 10 min job if that! remember the eyes, ears and whiskers catch the fishermen not the fish. basic flies work just as great if not better than realistic ones. you want a easy tie and alot of fish. why take over a hour on 1 fly unless u got nothing to do.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I may have to give that a try. 
Looks fairly easy to tie and should look like fast food to a bass!


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Try a Rabbit Zonker strip for the tail, you'll like it...nice fly!


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

That looks great!! Simple also.I would add a tail made from leather,foam or whatever with the rubber legs.


----------



## Doozer (May 20, 2009)

Rubber bands work nice for the tail too. Great action.


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

the rubber legs aren't made to look like a tail, you gotta remember when mice swim, they doggie paddle.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

worked great! caught largemouth and gills and even had a river smallie take a bite at it! casts great floats forevera nd tail wiggles back and forth. tie some I reccomend them! also could try some pink chenille for the tail . got a mouse pattern in a swap once and it had the chenille tail. talk about a wigglin tail! prolly the best I ever seen to date. so what u guys use a regular tan colored rubber band? or a brown zonker strip? I just used rubber legs cause thtas what he was using. the bass ain't seem to care much.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I like that style of mouse, I actually took it to the next lazy stage, rabbit tail, bugger body and foam back. its basically a gurgler, and it doesnt look a thing like a mouse(because really, the fish look up and think mouse!, not omg it moved eat it...) but the big browns attack it!
mice, the greatest dry fly ever


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

the gurgler in white was the next top water pattern on my list! I want sumthing to resemble a injured baitfish on the top water. I am always looking for the easiest and most effective patterns. I am a lazy bum. thats why I tied this mouse. it was the easiest but it still works great. haha


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey if u want a injured baitfish pattern check this site out! click season 2 and go to episode 224 its called whitlocks waking minnow. looks great. its my next pattern,. just subbing some materials out. http://kwsu.org/Offers/FlyTying.aspx


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> the gurgler in white was the next top water pattern on my list! I want sumthing to resemble a injured baitfish on the top water. I am always looking for the easiest and most effective patterns. I am a lazy bum. thats why I tied this mouse. it was the easiest but it still works great. haha


Then use a popper but I made some Crease flies before I came up there last weekend and they act like a injured minnow and now will be making more in different sizes so I can use them for gills and large ones for muskies next week.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Great pattern FA69 I got some matl and tied these up,the only difference is I used leather cord as a tail, Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Try using the leather left over from the material the deer hair comes on. If you cut a piece off really thin, tie that on for the tail. The action is amazing. I guided in Alaska for one summer, and found that to be a great tail. Worked well for Rainbows and even got a silver salmon on one, and a bunch of Northerns too. A mouse made completly out of deer hair works really well. Once you do tie it a couple times, its simple. They float really high, and have great action with that leather tail. I will try to get a couple photos of the patterns I used up in Alaska, there are a couple cool ones I made up.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Great mouse! the Gurgler is one of my favorites. It never fails me. I tie them as big as size 2! ha! but seem best in the 12-8 range have caught everything with them everwhere I fish. Yellow body with a white bucktail w/ a little flash has worked the best for me.
Janus


----------

